# A sucker for strange shaped cigars...



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on these.....





Picked them up on the monster for right at 50.00 plus free shipping. I've wanted to try one ever since I saw these on a review here on Puff. This seemed like a good deal on them, and I'll have extras to put to bed for a while. 


But in general, I'm really a sucker for crazy shaped cigars. I love the hubmle box press, I'm obsessed with the flying pig, and my favorite short smoke is the Short Story. 

Anyone else got a thing for the funny lookin smokes?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I do too... Any Hemingway, and how about the DPG Firecrackers? However, I draw the line at the 'Drew Estate Egg'.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sign me up! I love perfectos and pyramides..... Hemingways are right up my alley...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

www.vitolas.net

check out this site for some strange shaped cigars!

i like the perfectos, they light so easy.


----------



## Bobbo621 (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy cow! That vitolas.net website is really cool. Anyone know where I could find some Opus X Footballs or Sosa Bats??


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Those look pretty cool... More than that, they look yummy... I think I'm going to go pick myself up a chisel tomorrow....


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Bobbo621 said:


> Holy cow! That vitolas.net website is really cool. Anyone know where I could find some Opus X Footballs or Sosa Bats??


I think those are one-of-a-kind specially made for certain people.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I have to agree. I buy novelty cigars well...for the novelty of it. My favorite is the medusa look. Where they take 3 cigars and roll them into one intertwined mess. I have yet to smoke one though. I'm sure someone here has, how did it smoke?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Claes said:


> I have to agree. I buy novelty cigars well...for the novelty of it. My favorite is the medusa look. Where they take 3 cigars and roll them into one intertwined mess. I have yet to smoke one though. I'm sure someone here has, how did it smoke?


the twisted cigar is called, a culabra,( thats not correctly spelled i can't 
remember exactly), anyway they gave them to the cigar workers so they wouldn't smoke the primo's.

i believe the idea is to unwrap them and smoke one at a time.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

One reason I read they were wrapped as such (not saying you are wrong, just one reason I read) was that it was customary for the factories to give each roller 1 free cigar a day. The rollers made this up as a way to get more out of the offer.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I've wanted to try that LFD for years. Nice buy!


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

I am intrigued by odd shapes as well. I recently saw a CAO Sopranos sampler that had 4-5 odd shapes such as a baseball bat, bottle, and more. Has anyone else seen these?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these.....
> 
> But in general, I'm really a sucker for crazy shaped cigars. I love the hubmle box press, I'm obsessed with the flying pig, and my favorite short smoke is the Short Story.
> 
> Anyone else got a thing for the funny lookin smokes?


Ever tried Partagus Culebras. They say the smoke twist & turns. Hmmmmm I wonder why. LOL


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep, me too. I guess my favorite shape is the perfecto, not so much torpedos, etc. I like the classic shape and the ease of lighting 'em. They all develop som great flavor!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

beezermcd said:


> I am intrigued by odd shapes as well. I recently saw a CAO Sopranos sampler that had 4-5 odd shapes such as a baseball bat, bottle, and more. Has anyone else seen these?


i have.. I thought they looked pretty cool


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> www.vitolas.net
> 
> check out this site for some strange shaped cigars!
> 
> i like the perfectos, they light so easy.


That was an excellent site. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Smoking a Flor de Oliva Grand cameroon (what's now Serie G) figurado right now. I got with a few years of age on them from a member here, and man it's really mellow. 

The great thing about these "nipple footed" cigars is lighting for sure. The burn usually starts out looking funky, but by the first inch they always seem to straighten out.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

That looks pretty cool. I've yet to try any odd shaped cigars yet.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Culebras were originally smoked by the rollers because they were rationed 3 cigars a day. If they were caught smoking a straight cigar, they were guilty of stealing it from the company, which was also stealing from the communist gov't. Heavy penalties were generally applied to thieves.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Ever tried Partagus Culebras. They say the smoke twist & turns. Hmmmmm I wonder why. LOL


No, but Culebras are on my "To get" list. Especially the Partagas CC. Possibly when I get the balls to place an order, I'll pull the trigger on one of these too.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> No, but Culebras are on my "To get" list. Especially the Partagas CC. Possibly when I get the balls to place an order, I'll pull the trigger on one of these too.


The Party Culebra is a fantastic spicy cigar, and as twisted cigars go, it held a darned straight burn line, and hung onto the ash for quite a while.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I love me some perfectos and figurados. Hemmingways are my faves. I have BTLs, Hemmingways, Cammacho 1962 perfectos, and an Egg.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Claes said:


> I have to agree. I buy novelty cigars well...for the novelty of it. My favorite is the medusa look. Where they take 3 cigars and roll them into one intertwined mess. I have yet to smoke one though. I'm sure someone here has, how did it smoke?


Terrible. Keeping up with three burn lines, three ashes and three distinctly different draws was a nightmare... :tsk:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is one that a B&M in the Bahamas makes that should blow your mind!









And *NO ITS NOT PHOTOSHOPPED!*
I can prove it.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Smoking an Oliveros Eight Zero Perfecto as I type this. Pretty damn good. A really exaggerated Perfecto shape.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Here is one that a B&M in the Bahamas makes that should blow your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap.... definitely the most unique cigar i've seen so far. i wonder how the burn is. also, what cigar is that?


----------

